
Study: Elite scientists can hold back science - rrrrtttt
http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2015/12/15/10219330/elite-scientists-hold-back-progress?utm_campaign=vox&utm_content=article%3Afixed&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
phreeza
The paper can be found here:
[http://www.econ.upf.edu/docs/papers/downloads/1498.pdf](http://www.econ.upf.edu/docs/papers/downloads/1498.pdf)

